# Some Kind of Beautiful Arriving on Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD Dec. 1



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

SANTA MONICA, CA (September 21, 2015) -From the director of What Happens In Vegas, comes a hilarious romantic comedy about finding love in all the wrong places as Some Kind of Beautiful arrives on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and Digital HD December 1 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. The film is currently available On Demand. Starring an exceptional cast including Pierce Brosnan (Die Another Day), Salma Hayek (Frida) and Jessica Alba (Sin City franchise), life is about to get complicated in this charming love triangle. 

Richard (Brosnan) is a successful college professor who gives up a steady stream of one-night-stands and beautiful undergrads for fatherhood with much younger Kate (Alba). Three years later when Kate falls in love with someone else and moves out, she sends her sister, Olivia (Hayek), to make sure Richard is properly caring for there son. Assuming Richard is back to his irresponsible playboy lifestyle, Olivia is shocked when she starts to fall in love with him, herself.

The Some Kind of Beautiful home entertainment release includes an in depth behind-the-scenes featurette with interviews with the cast and crew. The Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail prices of $19.99 and $19.98, respectively.

BLU-RAY/DVD/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Inside the Heart of a Romantic" Featurette



PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright:Some Kind of Beautiful © 2014 Englishman LLC. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2015 Saban Films LLC. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: R for Language, Sexual Content, Some Nudity and Drug Use
Genre: Romantic Comedy 
Blu-ray Closed Captioned: NA
DVD Closed Captioned: English
Blu-ray Subtitles: English SDH,English and Spanish
DVD Subtitles: English and Spanish
Feature Run Time: 100 minutes
Blu-ray Format: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu-ray Audio Status: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio™
DVD Audio Status: English 5.1 Dolby Digital ​


----------

